
Influence of letter size on word reading performance during walking - Tepix
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/319441228_Influence_of_letter_size_on_word_reading_performance_during_walking
======
Tepix
There are some articles about this research in the German press
([https://heise.de/-3986730](https://heise.de/-3986730)) and there's a German
summary at [https://www.fraunhofer.de/content/dam/zv/de/presse-
medien/20...](https://www.fraunhofer.de/content/dam/zv/de/presse-
medien/2018/Maerz/ForschungKompakt/fk03_2018_FKIE_Geringeres%20Unfallrisiko%20durch%20variable%20Interfaces%20f%C3%BCr%20Smartphone-
Apps.pdf)

Conclusions:

"In this study we found minimal letter sizes for the design of mobile devices
for different walking conditions. This facilitates the adaption of e.g.
smartphone apps to requirements of standing, slow walking and fast walking
users. The letter sizes are given in visual angles, so the resulting sizes can
be adapted to any distance between the user and his device."

I wonder - are there high-level mobile APIs that tell you the walking speed of
the user? The mere speed of moving isn't as relevant as the actual step
frequency.

DOI: 10.1145/3098279.3098554

